

Kinect hack builds 3D maps of the real world - albertzeyer
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2011-01/24/3d-kinect-map

======
albertzeyer
Also look at the original blog post:
[http://blog.decoratorpattern.com/2011/01/23/real-world-
mappi...](http://blog.decoratorpattern.com/2011/01/23/real-world-mapping-with-
the-kinect/)

